# Rotary Cutters For Tbg



## danmakesshooters (Oct 6, 2012)

recently i have decided to get some theraband gold, but i'm yet to get a rotary cutter. i dont want to get a really expensive one either, so i was thinking of an 18mm cutter for £1.89. would this be large enough to cut the bands?


----------



## Acedoc (May 19, 2012)

buy the fiskars or the olfa cutters. tbg will not be cut for our purposes by any other modality. i have the 45mm size.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Go with the 45mm:
http://www.amazon.com/9654-RTY-2-Ergonomic-Rotary-Cutter/dp/B000BNLLHW/

Or the 60mm:
http://www.amazon.com/Olfa-Deluxe-Rotary-Cutter-60mm/dp/B001CE5DLE/


----------



## Shazam (Jul 2, 2012)

I have a cheap £6 rotary cutter (28mm) and whilst great for cutting the cheaper bands, it really struggled with TBG. 
I wont be cutting anymore bands until i buy a good cutter.
I decided on the 45mm Olfa deluxe. (yet another item doing the rounds in my ebay watchlist







)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/300524420312?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## danmakesshooters (Oct 6, 2012)

shazam, thanks. its a shame it wont work really, it would be so much better if they did. thanks for the help everybody!


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

it would work, but not very well, i say this because for this price it will not be very sharp and also it will not be as good as noe with a larger wheel.


----------



## mopper (Nov 17, 2012)

yep, buy good quality cutter. I have a cheap one that I have to force down through the Theraband Silver with a great deal of strength and still have to roll back and forth a few times and then it STILL won't cut 100%. I think my very poor band life may have to do with the fact that the edges are not cut clenly. I looked at a video of Gmekeeper John about making bands and it seemd like he was holding his cutter as easily as a pen and yet the rubber was cut like he was using a laser!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

A sharp blade cuts through like its butter! Always use a sharp blade for clean cuts. No more than one pass with a sharp blade!!!


----------



## mopper (Nov 17, 2012)

yes, I sharpened the blade of the cheap one as an experiment - somehow I never believed it would make a difference - and now it really slices through the bands cleanly and easily. I found this out after I had already ordered the OLFA cutter







well, the new cutter is a LOT nicer, anyway.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Quite some time ago one of the members suggested sharpening the rotary blades. Wow, what a difference! You have to be careful when sharpening but it doesn't take long to do. All I use is an old arkansas stone that I have had for over 30 years.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------

